# BVI Charter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you are an owner of a charter boat in the BVI''s and would be interested in swapping a week in our ocean front condo in Playa del Carmen, Mexico, please contact me. We are interested in late July or early Aug. Our unit can be viewed at the following link: www.blueparrot.com


----------

